# Daytime Swordfishing with The boobytrapfishingteam.com Trip#6



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

The crew this trip will be Broadonrod, CreepingSquid, Matt06, CSCHOOLFIELD and Tom Hill! :bounce:
They are on their way out for *TIGHTNESS!!!*

*This trip will be 4 days!*

I feel sorry for the arms of these 2 gentlemen been on the boat with 3 anglersâ€™ a few times my arms are hurting just thinking about it.

We will keep the board posted with updates as they come in!

*STAY TUNED SUCKAS!! :cheers:*


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Good luck! Looks like y'all will have some nice weather this trip.


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

Is that a ring on the bottom of that 5 gallon bucket to keep it from sliding?


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

Good luck and stay tight.

YOU GUY ARE MACHINES!!!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Toledo said:


> Is that a ring on the bottom of that 5 gallon bucket to keep it from sliding?


http://www.alltackle.com/bucket_stop.htm


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

At 10:58 I got the first update.... Tight after 5 seconds on bottom!! Tom is in the chair!!


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Get tight Suckas!!!:an5:

DL :texasflag


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

my question is how much does it cost to go on these lol


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Tom's fish is about 300#. They got the leader but the fish didn't want to hang out on the deck today, so it's headed back down! Hang on Tom!!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Tom's First Swordfish on the deck!

250#+ in the box fat but shorter than they thought!

Toms is stoked!

Back down to get Clay Tight!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

They just realesed Clay's first fish of the trip around 200#s dropping back down for some more TIGHTNESS!!!

Nice seas out there we should be in for a good thread if he can stay in text range!


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

FISH TAILS said:


> They just realesed Clay's first fish of the trip around 200#s dropping back down for some more TIGHTNESS!!!
> 
> Nice seas out there we should be in for a good thread if he can stay in text range!


Sounds like it's gonna be a loooong trip for these anglers arms 

Stay tight my friends!


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

Way overdue for an update. Hope they stay tight the whole trip. Good luck guys catch em up.


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

sharkbait-tx70 said:


> Way overdue for an update. Hope they stay tight the whole trip. Good luck guys catch em up.


X-2, We need update, Good luck too.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

They ended the day with 3 solid fish been pretty sporty out there today with a tough bite!
They are slow rolling way over to try a new are for the night been in and out of cell service all day.
Might troll for some Cheachadas!
I don't expect to get text where they are going but we will see!
We will get you updates as they come in!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Clay is tight on a good fish they have been trying new things for big fish today first time they are TIGHT!!!


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Blueshoes said:


> my question is how much does it cost to go on these lol


Thats what i wanna know for sure!

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Blueshoes said:


> my question is how much does it cost to go on these lol


As in beers? Lol


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Get em' Booby Trap! Hope that monster chomps, on that squid!

DL :texasflag


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Got skunked today. Nothing but hardheads.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

From the reports I got they boxed another nice sword today!!

While swordfishing the tuna rolled in so they pulled up the deep drop and set off to troll.

They have some really good photos and video of them putting the Smack down on huge Yellowfin Tuna some over 100#s and filled the box with Wahoo and a few Cheachadas!!

They are set up for night fishing now with baits out after dooing a 30kt drive by on CatTales who just happens to be out on his boat tonight:biggrin:

Brett was nice enough the give these boys a box of ice cream sandwiches! 

Those babies are the bomb when it is hot out there.

I have no update on totals hope to get more info tomorrow they spent the day out of cell signal.


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

Sounds like the boys are having a little fun out there this trip!!!! And lucky Joey and Danny, nothing hits the spot like a box of ice cream sandwiches offshore


----------



## firewife562 (Jun 29, 2012)

Could someone please get a message to Capt Ahab. We need to let Matt know that he is the Uncle to a beautiful baby boy named Thomas. His new nephew arrived at 1:39 this morning weighing in at 8lb 3oz and 20 inches long. He and his momma (Matt's sister Ashley) are all doing great! Thank you for the help passing on our wonderful news!!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Awesome news. I can picture then dancin a jig right now!!

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

firewife562 said:


> Could someone please get a message to Capt Ahab. We need to let Matt know that he is the Uncle to a beautiful baby boy named Thomas. His new nephew arrived at 1:39 this morning weighing in at 8lb 3oz and 20 inches long. He and his momma (Matt's sister Ashley) are all doing great! Thank you for the help passing on our wonderful news!!!


Congrats!! I sent the message on and will let you know if and when I hear back!


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

Sounds like its going to be another great trip! Keep the updates coming!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Congrats!
I will forward message as well it's hit or miss sometimes!


----------



## firewife562 (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone for passing on the message. Matt just texted me. He got the messages. He also mentioned being hooked on a monster right now!!! Maybe we will get an update soon when they land it!!


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Just got word that they are moving to a night spot. They caught some yellowfin up to 175lbs, a pile of cheechadas, and a bunch of wahoo! They let the swords rest today and might hit them in the morning. 

No better way to spend the 4th of July than being tight on the boobytrap


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Just got a text and while Brett was LETTING OUT the night bait he got tight and caught a small sword! That was pretty quick


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Tight again!! Looks like the night bite may be on. I'm wondering if they are going to get any sleep


----------



## 76794p (Aug 20, 2012)

What is a cheechada?


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Just got the wire and that thing went CRAZY! Let go a 150-175 lb mako. 

Tom is one happy camper though! Setting out the baits again.


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

76794p said:


> What is a cheechada?


In the boobytrap thesaurus it's a mahi


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Happy 4th everyone!!

Looks like Clay just released a nice blue marlin!


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats on the blue, fellas! Thanks for the ice cream sammiches!


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Booby Trap Cheachada!

DL


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Great trip and great guest... Clay and Tom you guys are first class!

We just got in this eve.. Ill posture up tomorrow we are whipped... Tons of great pics and video on this one.. Ill post them up soon. Nice swords, giant yellowfin tuna, blue marlin .... What a great time with some great guys! We were out if cell service most of the trip thanks for posting this stuff wish we could have given more reports...

Ill get pics up soon.. Capt. Ahab/ Brett Holden


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Nice YF! 150?


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

I say if its not 2, he definitely is pushin 2


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Pretty work Suckas'!!!! those YF are nice ones.

DL :texasflag


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Another awesome trip Capt. Ahab, looks like you got some serous meat this trip.


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

What a cow yft! That's the one I've been looking for! As always, great job guys. Did she hit a sword bait?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Jan 14, 2012)

Beautiful sickles on that fish


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here are a couple pics.. Just had a few minutes to burn.. Ill get more up this evening we took a lot of cool pics this trip. Here is Tom one of our Holden Roofing customers with his first Daytime swordfish on the Booby Trap.. Capt. Ahab ":Get Tight suckas!"


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Very Nice as always!!!!!


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

Very very nice! What's that sword in the boat weigh approx?


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

I saw the Booby Trap yesterday trolling around Sunrise! I just have to say,... I have a CRINK neck now from just looking at the boat as it made circles around us!! lol

Beautiful Boat!!


----------



## JSF (May 24, 2013)

elgatogus said:


> I saw the Booby Trap yesterday trolling around Sunrise! I just have to say,... I have a CRINK neck now from just looking at the boat as it made circles around us!! lol
> 
> Beautiful Boat!!


Shoulda potlicked em!! 

Sent sarcastically from my S3 via crapatalk


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

JSF said:


> Shoulda potlicked em!!
> 
> Sent sarcastically from my S3 via crapatalk


Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!!! :doowapsta


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

JSF said:


> Shoulda potlicked em!!
> 
> Sent sarcastically from my S3 via crapatalk


They love it when you do that!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JSF (May 24, 2013)

Mikeyhunts said:


> They love it when you do that!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I wonder if my 35 hp evinrude could hang? 

Sent sarcastically from my S3 via crapatalk


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Mike Trautwein said:


> Very very nice! What's that sword in the boat weigh approx?


Thanks everyone for the replies..

The sword That has Tom squashed on the back of the boat was a little bigger than we thought once we put the tape on her.. 275 lbs.. Really fat one... The best yellowfins were prob 150 and 175 lbs.. The blue marlin was around 250 lbs... Loading up some pics now have them up in a while...

Joey congrats on your sword... Good seeing y'all out there...

Clay you are an animal bro... Clay caught his blue marlin in under 5 minutes ... Great job in the chair and you are welcome anytime on the Booby Trap my friend ...

Capt. Ahab/ Brett Holden


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD (Oct 27, 2005)

*Wow*

[/CENTER
I just got home. Haven't seem my house since Sunday afternoon. I am TIRED. Best boat and crew I have fished with (again). Going to sleep now. More to come when my brain works​


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

Those are some great pictures Brett! Awesome job with the camera.


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Great pics as always Brett and Crew!!! What is the deal with giving Joey Ice Cream Sammiches!!!!!


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

broadonrod said:


> Joey congrats on your sword... Good seeing y'all out there...
> 
> Capt. Ahab/ Brett Holden


Thanks Brett and crew for what you have taught us!! Y'all helped make it happen!!


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

dlbpjb said:


> Great pics as always Brett and Crew!!! What is the deal with giving Joey Ice Cream Sammiches!!!!!


I guess he felt sorry for us! We must have looked hungry!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

StarlinMarlin said:


> Those are some great pictures Brett! Awesome job with the camera.


Rory, Matt took the jumping sword pic! We had the wrong lens on the camera for that shot but still came out great.. He has been grabbing the camera as much as I have.. We kinda fight over the camera now lol.. He is getting on the groove fast. I have nothing but great things to say about the young man for sure, he is in the game 100%. What a great addition to the crew! We ended up with some great jump shots this trip.. I have a couple magazines looking at the shots now and was ask to hold a couple of the pics back.. I should hear from before noon to see wich ones I can post. May have a cover shot this trip.. Crossing our fingers.. Ill get some more pics up today was just waiting to see which ones they wanted..

Ill get the pics up as soon as I get the word.. It's a lot harder than it seems to get some of these shots as you know and with Matt trying as hard as I do we should be getting a lot more pics the rest of the season..

Brian's crew took the pics of the tuna coming over the side for us.. Thanks a million guys! It was a blast fishing next to y'all this trip and congrats on your blue marlin again!

The ice cream sandwiches.... Well after doing a rocking rolling boat waking drive by on Joey we figured the least we could do was cool them boys off with a case of ice cream sandwiches lol... They looked like they could use them .. Capt. Ahab/ Brett Holden


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats back at ya Brett, Jeff and Crew. Looks like yall are headed for another record breaking year. :cheers:


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes, a drive by would constitue some Ice Cream Sammiches. LOL...


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is a pic of clays blue marlin.. We caught this one on on the way in... Nice work On the reel Clay... Jeff on the wire and Matt making the release releasing ...
View attachment 631104
ill have more pics up in a few...


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here are a few more pictures of Yellow Fin Tuna and Daytime Swordfishing. Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Couple more pics.. Loading slow..


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Few more still loading slow


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Got them loading now..


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Couple more.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Couple more


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

Very nice pictures. We had a blast watching y'all work that big Yellowfin. We had fished that rip all morning with nothing but a few chicken Dolphin to show for our efforts. When the Booby Trap showed up the fish turned on and we had our best day yet. We caught a Blue and jumped two more. We also had a triple hook up on Yellow fin catching two of the three with just a three man crew. Excellent day on the water.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

jhbarc said:


> Very nice pictures. We had a blast watching y'all work that big Yellowfin. We had fished that rip all morning with nothing but a few chicken Dolphin to show for our efforts. When the Booby Trap showed up the fish turned on and we had our best day yet. We caught a Blue and jumped two more. We also had a triple hook up on Yellow fin catching two of the three with just a three man crew. Excellent day on the water.


 It was a blast my brother! We just follow HILTON'S.. We found the right current and direction to get on the swords, Found the rip and the strongest point of the area we wanted to fish of Hilton's. Water change/Color changes and currents. It sure makes it easy when Hilton's Realtime-Navigator shows you were to go.. :dance:.. Thanks Tom for doing what you do! I'm fixing to start following Hilton's charts again now for our next trip.. Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Very nice job guys!!


----------



## Cat Daddy (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice pics Brett!!!
Thanks again for the ice cream sandwiches!!!!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

well done, awesome pics


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Those pics are awesome!

Love the one with just the bill out of the water!!


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

My favorite one is the sword spitting out the squid and thrashing the top water.
Simply fantastic!


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

More great pics! Sweet.


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Pretty work Suckas!!!!!

DL :dance:


----------



## RSN (Jul 5, 2010)

Great job, doesn't get any better than that...


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

X2 Awesome pics!!!


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

**** fine trip. Congratulations.


----------



## BKB64 (Oct 25, 2009)

jhbarc said:


> Very nice pictures. We had a blast watching y'all work that big Yellowfin. We had fished that rip all morning with nothing but a few chicken Dolphin to show for our efforts. When the Booby Trap showed up the fish turned on and we had our best day yet. We caught a Blue and jumped two more. We also had a triple hook up on Yellow fin catching two of the three with just a three man crew. Excellent day on the water.


X2 it was truly an awesome trip! With only the three of us onboard we did not get many pictures till we took a break to watch the adventures of the Booby Trap live!! Great job guy's!! Here is another pic from the trip.. Can't wait to get some of the Naut Awful pictures from you guy's..


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Awesome trip guys!!
You guys still blow mind every trip!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

Amazing pics and trip. Congrats to all involved.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

pics are awesome Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks guys!!! Can't wait to get back out... It's been fun leaving the swordfish alone half the trips mixing the bag.. Ill get Miles the last 2 trips videos and hope to have them up in the next couple of days.. I have a few more pics ill post up later while this wind is blowing.. Thanks for all the kind words! Capt. Ahab/ Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

*Daytime Swordfish*

Swordfish Image, www.Boobytrapfishingteam.com :cheers:


----------



## FishingAggie (Mar 7, 2012)

awesome pic!


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

Fantastic pictures.
You guys are the nut!!!


Saw you guys trolling around Tequila Thursday.


----------



## landlokt (Mar 10, 2009)

Somebody green Ahab for me---says I gotta spread some rep.


----------



## landlokt (Mar 10, 2009)

Hope one of Matts pics. makes a cover photo. You guys are kickin butt and takin names


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

landlokt said:


> Hope one of Matts pics. makes a cover photo. You guys are kickin butt and takin names


 I hope so... That young man is getting fast with that camera.. I have to hide it or I lose it fast! LOL.. It pretty cool having a crew that loves all of this stuff as much as I do.. Matt got some great ones this trip all my shots were late... Hope one makes it.. Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Classic BT Trip as Always

Yall are










*Yall Dunn GoouD!*

We Salute you​


----------



## landlokt (Mar 10, 2009)

broadonrod said:


> I hope so... That young man is getting fast with that camera.. I have to hide it or I lose it fast! LOL.. It pretty cool having a crew that loves all of this stuff as much as I do.. Matt got some great ones this trip all my shots were late... Hope one makes it.. Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden


Thanks for the kind words for Matt I'm pretty proud of that boy!!! Glad he fits in good with y'all.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is the video of last trip.. Miles Is working on Kevin and Karens trip now.. Brett Holden/ Capt . Ahab


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Very nice! Another trip of a lifetime!!!


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Sweet. Those are some donkey yf!


Cody C


----------



## bkb7777 (Dec 12, 2009)

Whose the arsholes pot licking lol


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Great job guys. Another Very cool video


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Miles is pretty good at making the videos :wink:, Clay looks like he's still go some cat like reflexes. Awesome job Capt. Ahab :cheers::cheers:


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

bkb7777 said:


> Whose the arsholes pot licking lol


Hey!!!! That was you!!! Lmao


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Great video and the new software is working great!!!
Looking forward to the next video those tuna were nice!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

FISH TAILS said:


> Great video and the new software is working great!!!
> Looking forward to the next video those tuna were nice!!


Thanks for all the cool replies again! Miles is getting the other video knocked out now... It sure makes it easy just handing him the SD cards lol.. We focused more on still pictures lady trip than video so the fish part was kinda light.. The video of Karen and Kevin should have a little more fish action.. Can't wait for this next trip ... The girls are going to be on a mission thos week.. Looks like the weather is holding for the weekend.. Time to Get Tight Suckas! Brett Holden/ Capt. Ahab

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=SJM_Xe38YBg


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks like fun Capt! Great job as always.
Tom


----------



## BKB64 (Oct 25, 2009)

*Way COOL*

Another awesome trip and great video! You guys are more reliable than the EverReady Bunny! Can't wait to see what happens next trip.. I hope to be heading out this weekend myself..


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

BKB64 said:


> Another awesome trip and great video! You guys are more reliable than the EverReady Bunny! Can't wait to see what happens next trip.. I hope to be heading out this weekend myself..


 Hope to see y'all out there again this week.. Thanks a million for all the pics again!!

The video of Karen and Kevin's trip is about 90 % done.. It is looking great! Can't wait to get it loaded.. Miles is an animal with this video stuff..

Thanks again for all the cool replies! Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Phenomenal pictures and video! Well done


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Heck of a trip as usual! Fun to see the mixed bag of fish this year! Gotta keep Jeff on his toes right


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks again for all the cool replies.. These videos are fun! Here is the man behind the screen .. Miles is loading up Karen and Kevin's trip now... He is getting better with each video !!! Miles your the man!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Always love following your threads. You guys have a lot of fun and provide us with some great entertainment. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

That's a sweet Pink Panther on the wall. 

Bring on the next video!!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

AWESOME Guys!!!!!!! Is so fun to watch and participate in the thread and group texts once you get to know these guys!!!! Killer work Miles!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Mikeyhunts said:


> AWESOME Guys!!!!!!! Is so fun to watch and participate in the thread and group texts once you get to know these guys!!!! Killer work Miles!!


Thanks Mike! We need to get back out there my brother!

And thanks again for all the cool replies everyone.. Brett Holden/ Capt. Ahab


----------



## matthewsart (Feb 5, 2013)

More, more, more. Simply awesome Booby Trap Fishing Team!


----------



## Cat Daddy (Jul 8, 2008)

Mike is right!!!
Awesome times!!!
Sweet boat and great crew!
Brett has got this down to a science!


----------

